# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Is Hailea chiller a good choice to invest?

## zeek_fon

Hi Bro/sis, 

Am interested in buying a chiller for my tank after serious consideration for some time.

Would like to gather more information before putting my investment into it. 

Would appreciate if anyone can advise me if Hailea is a good choice chiller?? I think china product is of course not as good as Artica/Teco etc. Due to budget constrain, I think I can only invest in China product unless I can find reasonable cost for other brands like Artica/Teco

Hope to hear from anyone who had use Hailea chiller and tell me on both the good and bad points about Hailea chiller.

I'm thinking of getting HC 300A.

Hope to hear from you all soon.

Thanks for your time reading.

Regards

----------


## henryima

why don't you try to use wine chiller. Cheap, lasting and save electricity.Just put your fish tank inside and you can preset the temp.

----------


## vratenza

> why don't you try to use wine chiller. Cheap, lasting and save electricity.Just put your fish tank inside and you can preset the temp.


erm is that a jest or you are serious......?
not very constructive input.... :Boo:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

I have one. It works pretty well. The most important thing is to provide them with a proper flowrate and everything will be good. I had mine for almost a year and it is still running like when I first had it. I think it is really value for money compares to artica and teco. I think chillers are not really a rocket science product that requires precision machinery or science to manufacture, but obviously those european products have their pros but for the price you are paying for a china chiller, you can't complain much.

----------


## vratenza

> Hi Bro/sis, 
> 
> Am interested in buying a chiller for my tank after serious consideration for some time.
> 
> Would like to gather more information before putting my investment into it. 
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone can advise me if Hailea is a good choice chiller?? I think china product is of course not as good as Artica/Teco etc. Due to budget constrain, I think I can only invest in China product unless I can find reasonable cost for other brands like Artica/Teco
> 
> Hope to hear from anyone who had use Hailea chiller and tell me on both the good and bad points about Hailea chiller.
> ...



I have not used Hailea but I used Resun before. From my research and reading other bro's comment, these 2 china brands are what I will classify as "can do lah" while Artica/Teco are the "good to have".

I have not used artica/teco but sometimes i really wonder if the comments such as " it runs quieter", "generate less heat" from those who bought these european models are substantiated....

I mean, in the medical field, there is such a thing as placebo effect.....where i give a person a blue unmarked vitamin pill and tell the person it contains viagra, they will come back to report that their erectile dysfunction miraculously got solved.....

That said, i must be fair to reiterate that it is just based on the opinion of a person wiht no spare cash to buy Artica/Teco to try..... :Smile: 

Anyway, for the price of a similar size european chiller, you can change your china brand one 3-4 times.... think about it.. :Grin:

----------


## Nicky

I am running a hailea now.
What I heard from a guy who service this chiller is that the problem can be the digital display and the internal temperature sensor.
Not sure is this the problem for 1 particular batch or all the chillers of Hailea.

You must ensure your flowrate is sufficiently high. Because the sensor is sitting in a small reservoir within the chiller and if your flowrate is not high enough the sensor will very quickly reach your set temp and cutoff. But when the water in the reservoir is replaced with your tank water the chiller will kick in again. This kicking in and out consume lots of current and money.

According to this chap, for some reason the digital of many of these chillers will spoil after sometime and start to show 50C. That means your chiller will then run non-stop and off course, your tank will be covered with condensation and your fish may die.

For us planted hobbists, one of the way to go around the flowrate problem is to get a external sensor. This sensor unit has a power socket to which the chiller power point is plugged to. That will allow you to use a lower flowrate that what is recommended by the chiller manufacturer.

As for the noise level, my started real quiet. Now it is like a mini-fridge when it kicks in. So it is not something you want to get if your tank is near or in your sleeping room.

----------


## zeek_fon

Hi Bro Nicky, blackbrushalgae & vratenza, 

thanks for your time and advise. Greatly appreciated. Really informative to me.

Regards

----------


## lolo

Said that the first batch of the new model got some problem with their thermo probe, then switched to ceramic one. But the ceramic shell was too fragile and easily cracked under pressure......all those units with ceramic probe were made for exportation..... now they're using ss one, same as that in the old modle........any bros using hailea chiller can confirm it?

----------


## crystalreds

I'm using a Hailea chiller.... same here, no money and dare not even think about Teco or Artica chiler although the reviews for these two are very good. But to my knowledge, Teco although 'Ang Mo' brand, it is made in China. Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.

Hailea as compared to Resun has much better feedback. Therefore invested in one. There are quite a number of complains that the Resun's kick in come with a 'BANG!' whereas when I'm using the hailea, its quiet. As for the electrical charges, I've noticed that there's an increase of about $20 - $30 a month. So its still quite affordable, unlike the Resun which I heard from other users it goes up to about $50 - $60.

I also purchased the chiller at a cheaper rate as compared to lfs. Maybe you can contact jiahe88... he help me buy. Don't know how he does it but its cheaper... his contact can be found in the forum.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

> But to my knowledge, Teco although 'Ang Mo' brand, *it is not also made in China.* Please correct me if I'm wrong on this.


Are you trying to convey that it is made in china? :Cool:

----------


## Aquaculture

That's what a lfs told me too. Seems like Teco has shifted their factory to China. The RA model seems alright but this its the new TR model that is made in China. Any other bros got the same feedback?

----------


## crystalreds

> Are you trying to convey that it is made in china?


Thanks for highlighting the error BBA. I've editing the fault. Arigato... :Smile:

----------


## neon

I had a 1/2HP Hailea (older version) before to run my 6x2x2 with 2x150W MH , which I find it was under power, especially after weekly 50% WC. It needed to run for 6 hours to drop from 28.5-29 deg c to 25.

After I changed to 1HP Hailea (older version), the time can cut down to 1.5 hrs. I further modified the thermostat with a external probe sensor to measure the tank water temp rather than using the internal thermostat. With the replaced thermostat , I am able to play with the delay time of kick in , range difference between the lowest and the highest temp to 0.1 scale and not limited by just 1 deg difference . This way, I can reduce the number of kick in time within the 24 hrs , assuming the chiller cooling effect is very fast, hence the saving of power consumption, and prolong the life of the chiller. I had used the chiller over 2 years and just replaced the fan and top up of gas last month, despite the replacement, I did not see change in the cooling time .

Heat generation from chiller cannot be avoided and does not make any difference from different brands for the same chilling power. Cost and noise will be the key. I place my chiller next to my tank at the living room and near to one of bed room entrance . In normal air circulation in the living room does not cause any problem, even for my kids. Sound may be subject to individual, and so far our family don't mind with the sound as it is not too noisy and does not run for long.

Cheers

----------


## Neondagger

whats more noise? airpump or chiller. Cause I intending to place a chiller in my bedroom for a 2ftx1ftx1ft crs tank.

----------


## blurless

Noise will come from the fan cooling the radiator fins.

----------


## Ark

> whats more noise? airpump or chiller. Cause I intending to place a chiller in my bedroom for a 2ftx1ftx1ft crs tank.


Hi bro neondagger, I guess it's not advisable to put chiller in your room. Noise is one factor and heat generate from the chiller is another factor. The warm air from the chiller might warm up ur room slighty

----------


## darter

How noisy is the noise? Am planning for one for my tank in the bedroom. Looking at the price of the teco and artica, puts me off. Haha

----------


## tigerjoe23

Hi bros here im new..henceforth my 1st post here  :Roll Eyes: 

I'm getting a chiller, perhaps brand new or 2nd hand and i'm looking at Hailea range..

However i may needs some advices or help here..

Im running a 90 x 30 x 30cm tank so calculated roughly abt 80 liters capacity.

Powered by a TETRA EX Power Filter 120 of 1230 liter/Hour flowrate.

My question is: Which of the chiller from the Hailea range should i utilise? 

Will appreciate if u guys could help or Whatsapp me direct at 9686-8810 im Mike.

Thanks man & i'm if the question had been asked a million times!  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Joe Ong

Bought a AL60 TEC mini chiller recently.. Set temp at 24 and cut in at 25.. Working fine for a week now, Super quiet! Mine is a 40 litre crs moss tank placed in my room.. Doesn't cut in at night due to aircon room temp at 24.5.. Can consider mini chiller for small tank under 50 litre.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dscheng

> Hi bros here im new..henceforth my 1st post here 
> 
> I'm getting a chiller, perhaps brand new or 2nd hand and i'm looking at Hailea range..
> 
> However i may needs some advices or help here..
> 
> Im running a 90 x 30 x 30cm tank so calculated roughly abt 80 liters capacity.
> 
> Powered by a TETRA EX Power Filter 120 of 1230 liter/Hour flowrate.
> ...


Yes Haliea Chiller is worth to invest. Get the HS series, for 80L tank, you can get the HS-28 model. Pretty silent.
Dont get the TEM chiller, it is basically just a big heat sink with fan.

----------


## tigerjoe23

The specs as seem is 1/10 hp will be sufficient or? The tricky question now for me will be the hp..

----------


## Dscheng

> The specs as seem is 1/10 hp will be sufficient or? The tricky question now for me will be the hp..


My Hs28 can support up to 2 X 2FT, 94L and 64L. But of course if you have the budget, can go for higher hp like 1/4hp (Hs-66)

----------


## Alantpcb

Wonder if someone out there using the GEX chiller,price only about 100 bucks different but its very very quite compare to HAILEA especially it does not "SHAKE" when kick in and out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tigerjoe23

hi bro..thks so much for a personal usage advice, I've got a question..

hailea.jpg if based on the said specs, wouldnt the HS-52A be sufficient instead of the 66A that u recommended??

----------


## Dscheng

> hi bro..thks so much for a personal usage advice, I've got a question..
> 
> hailea.jpg if based on the said specs, wouldnt the HS-52A be sufficient instead of the 66A that u recommended??


Erm, i never seen Hs52 before? Maybe new?

----------


## skytan

> Hi bros here im new..henceforth my 1st post here 
> 
> I'm getting a chiller, perhaps brand new or 2nd hand and i'm looking at Hailea range..
> 
> However i may needs some advices or help here..
> 
> Im running a 90 x 30 x 30cm tank so calculated roughly abt 80 liters capacity.
> 
> Powered by a TETRA EX Power Filter 120 of 1230 liter/Hour flowrate.
> ...


hs-28 with probe its more than enough.
running a similar size tank, and sometimes last time with it.
adjusting the kick in temperature higher a degree will helps also.

----------

